# generally: electric drive at the CV Show



## van_pire (Aug 13, 2010)

At the CV Show in Birmingham there will be the the the world leader in commercial electric vehicles: Smith Electric Vehicles. The team of myvan will be there. Do you have any questions for them? http://www.myvan.com/2011/04/04/smith-electric-vehicles-the-world-leader/


----------

